# dwarf gourami and rainbow fry



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well after moving and finding a job a couple months ago I decided to do some breeding. I currently have a handful of dwarf gouramis and a bunch of rainbow fry sharing a 15 gallon tank. Thought I would share some pics and videos. It was my first attempt trying DGs so i only got around 6 fry I think, but its hard to count them since they are like ninjas. 










Here is the male building his nest. So far he has been doing great. Only casualty was 1/2 of my giant marimo ball which he ripped apart to make his nest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6_vQdMZfro

Then fry <3. 



















Some videos of fry ^_^. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuLTeMx2i4Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AYwtiBvPcQ

Then these are some of my adult rainbow fish. 
male(non-dominant, but he dissagrees with that quite a bit)








dominant female(center) and my dominant male trying to impress her lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful fish mik......and a great job getting them to spawn...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats a female in breeding color bro!

i love my bows

I have a pair of DG's too that are old

i should try to spawn them

Any tips on getting them to spawn?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

For the dwarf gouramis mine spawned pretty easy. I originally got 1 male and 2 females around 9/19 and kept them together. The male is pretty aggressive towards the girls and chases them alot. After roughly a week I separated them and put the females in the breeding tank. Then I conditioned them a bit with more bloodworms then normal, maybe 5-7 days. Then I moved the male over. I would of likely had a lot more fry but about a day after setting them up I left for almost 3 days. When I got back he had a huge bubble nest and they all seemed to be doing well. I wasn't sure if they had spawned but I'm now positive that they did. I left them together for probably a week before finally removing the females. I had seen a few fry by disturbing the bubble nest but not very many. I left the male in there for probably 5 more days and was starting to think I lost all the fry. One day I spotted a couple of them then I removed the male. I've just kinda left them alone since then. 

The breeding/fry tank I have setup is a 15 gallon soil substrate tank capped with sand. When the adults were breeding I had powered sponge filter going. When I removed the females I removed the filter as well and replaced it with just a bare airline in the center of the tank. So circulation is very very minimal so two heaters may be needed to provide even heating. I also put a lot of oak leaves in the tank, unwashed is best, just collect them from someplace cleanish. Leaves were to help give the females some cover cuz the male is a jerk towards them. But the leaves also help with adding some tannins and more importantly promoting the growth of microorganisms in the tank. So far I have not really fed the DG fry much of anything they have just been eating stuff in the tank. The rainbow fry I've been giving frozen BBS and a 5-50 micron powdered food since they readily eat anything. The DG fry seem unimpressed with those options. The biggest DG fry is getting close to 1/4" and I'm thinking it will start taking prepared foods soon.


----------

